# Laundromats easy to access in Argentina?



## Travelmama

We will be traveling all around Argentina in the next few months with a 10 month old in cloth diapers. Has anyone down there noticed if there is easy access to laundromats/cloth washing facilities? And if there are plenty, is it ok to bring our our own detergent? No one seems to post about important stuff like that


----------



## carriero

I can't tell you about the entire country, but in Buenos Aires there are laundry services everywhere. They are the kind where you drop off your clothes and pick them up later that night or the next day. I don't see why they wouldn't use your detergent if that is what you wanted.

I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------

